# Medical test/ lung scar



## rashmi218 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I came to dubai on a visit visa and found a job in may. Now, two weeks back i went for my medical test after which a small scar(smoke like band) was found in my chest xray and they asked me to give a sputum test (3 times) which i did. I had a chest congestion problem in 2011 which may have caused the scars. Anyway, after the tests' results came out i was told my sputum reports are very clear and the certificates would go to the TB committee who would decide whether i will be issued a fit or unfit certificate.

while all this was going on my company PRO had told me that he would quietly settle everything (under the table ofcourse)even if something goes wrong or i am declared unfit. 
Now i was told by the staff in muhaisnah medical centre to come and collect the medical certificate last sunday morning and today it is wednesday but my PRO claims he has still not got my certificate which i find fishy. I think he is playing along with the hospital authorities to exort money(dhs 5000) from me in the name of an unfit certificate. While i don't mind spending the amount if my certificate is unfit, i doubt it because my sputum reports were clear and chances are slim that the committee declared me unfit. My question is how long can it take for a medical certificate to arrive? Anyone in a similar situation who got a fit certificate despite lung scar ?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

So basically you are are on a public forum asking our opinion about paying a bribe to change the decision of an official medical committee ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Please remember this is a public forum. I will allow your post to stand in case someone can answer your questions but please do not further post about anything that may be considered to contravene UAE law, otherwise I will close the thread. Thank you.


----------



## g_n_a (Oct 1, 2010)

rashmi218 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I came to dubai on a visit visa and found a job in may. Now, two weeks back i went for my medical test after which a small scar(smoke like band) was found in my chest xray and they asked me to give a sputum test (3 times) which i did. I had a chest congestion problem in 2011 which may have caused the scars. Anyway, after the tests' results came out i was told my sputum reports are very clear and the certificates would go to the TB committee who would decide whether i will be issued a fit or unfit certificate.
> 
> ...


It looks to me like it is your PRO who wants the bribe and not the hospital. The very fact that he offered to get things done 'under the table' if you were declared unfit tells me that your PRO is a shady character.

If you are fit and the hospital is willing to issue a certificate confirming this, all you need to do is to collect the certificate from the hospital and hand it over to your PRO. If he still acts funny, take it up with the higher authorities in your company.

If you are unfit, get yourself treated and apply for the job once you are declared fit.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

no doctor in their right mind would risk "doctoring" a tb result in the uae... they can get into serious trouble if they do... this is a scam being run by your pro...


----------



## rashmi218 (Jul 8, 2015)

hey thanks.. anyway i am happy to inform that i got a clear certificate from the DHA center itself and i am extremely relieved and happy!


----------

